# CV joints. How hard are they to replace.



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok I am kinda new to these forums. You can probally tell that by my post count. But I digress. 

The CV boots on my wifes cars are toast. How easy are they to replace. 

Should I replace the whole axle? Or just the boots. I know my way around a tool box fairly well. I am a VW nut at heart. But this is my wife's pride and joy so I need to know. Any help would be appreciated. 

Are ther any special tools I will need? 

Thanks, 
Caleb


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

wow @ the lack of responses. don't tell me im the only maxima freak here? eh well. hey dude..... its not hard at all. however ive rebuilt many engines and replaced/repaired many axles. also there are a lot of little things you need to remember that are no big deal less you screw up. my best friend had trouble with a simple head gasket replacement so im not sure how to gauge how hard it will be for you. this is what you need to do though. (note this is NOT step by step, there are MANY parts/steps missing!) if you are going to do it yourself ill hit the cliche "get the manual" saying your looking at dismembering the caliper and assembly, take off the wheel hub, the baffle-plate/knuckle assembly, then take off the slide joint housing, (the wheel bearing lock nut can be a bitch to get off). there are many many things i left out. but thats kind of a half ass overview. ::shrugs:: don't know man kind of a hard question to answer. if that doesnt help i suppose i could give you a play by play lol. that would take forever though and if time is a concern youd be best off taking it to a shop. On second thought.. take it to a shop anyway. From rereading your post you don’t seam to have that much knowledge in the area. Don’t know up to you. keep cool later
dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Not a "beginners" job...


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

It is a lot easier to just replace the shafts, but if you are tight on cash a boot swap is a DIY. 
Here's what I remember we did. Jack front end up and remove tires. remove the center cotter pin. Have someone step on the brakes and crack the center nuts. remove brake callipers and tie them to top of spring. take off brake rotor. remove two strut bolts. pull assembly out and push axle through hub. hit it with a piece of wood or something if you need to. turning the steering wheel one way or another may help you get the shaft out. once you have the end out here's the decision. if you're swapping out shafts then you go under car. on driver's side us a pry bar or big screwdrivers to pull the shaft outta the trans. if it's stuck, try prying while someone pulls the shaft too. plug hole w/rag. put new shaft in. on passenger side, there is a bearing halfway down the shaft. you need to undo the bolts on the bearing then the shaft should pull right out w/o much trouble. 

if you're gonna just change the boots, do not pull shafts out of trans. with outter hub exposed, cut away old boot and the metal bands holding it. use a brass hammer or a sledge hammer and a piece of wood to protect the outter hub. hit the edge of the outter hub. it should pop off the shaft with a few good blows. make sure not to damage the outter housing. clean off shaft w/brake cleaner. take the hub and shoot inside with brake clean too. make sure to do this good cause any rocks/dirt inside is bad. let it dry good. this is a good time to go to the other side of the car and take off the other outter hub. when it's totally dry, pack it with good grease. i recomend synthetic wheel and bearing grease....i use redline. on the shaft you will see a retaining ring in a groove. take it off. in the boot kit should be more rings. find the one that's the same size and put it on. put the small metal band on the shaft first. then slide the boot on the shaft....put it a bit higher so you have room to work. put the big metal band on the shaft unless you're sure it'll fit over the outter hub after assembly. line up the outter hub with the splines on the shaft. put the center nut on the shaft and give it a few turns. this is to protect the threads while you hit it. hit the outter hub on by hitting the nut with a brass hammer or wood/sledge, etc. you should feel the hub click as it seats. Pull boot onto outter hub. secure with the metal bands. take off nut, put axle through hub and put everything back together. 
torque bolts down and take to an allignment shop.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

bgriffey said:


> *Not a "beginners" job... *


Yeah not really a beginer. Just never worked on a Nissan before. I have pulled many an engine and performed "hybrid" swaps on VW's. 

But thanks to the others that posted. I figure I will just replace the whole assembly. Thanks for the info and I will let you all know how it turns out.


----------

